# Help Please - Male Chinese Dwarf Hamster Bleeding



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a chinese dwarf hamster who is just over 1.5 years old, a week ago he was in his ball and when i got him out he had bled in there from his bottom area, he was fine a couple of hours later, dried up and stopped.

Today though my mum told me he had bled again last night and lots, i checked on him when i got home from work and he was still bleeding and still is. Its quite a lot considering he's so tiny, there was drops of it all over his cage - bedding, food bowl etc. 

I don't know what it is and have been searching the internet but read so many different things i'm lost and could really do with some advice....

Many Thanks In Advance
Louise


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

bump.............................


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Make sure he's comfortable, has plenty of bedding food and water nearby. I'd take out the wheel as well if case he's making it worse running around. Take him to the vet in the morning.


----------



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you, He has plenty of bedding, water and food and i've just removed the wheel for the night, thanks very much, trip to the vet tomorrow


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hope everything goes ok at the vets today, fingers crossed for the little one.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

How did it go? xxx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Anybody heard how it went? xxx

Hope it was okay. xxx


----------



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks so much for all your advice. I called the vet the very next day, he told me that i should take the little guy off any wet foods and see if after 3 days he was any better.... he wasn't. So a trip to the vets later, and we both left feeling confused. My vet has said he thinks it is 'wet tail' however Roddy is eating/drinking as normal, playing as normal, does not have a wet rear end and does not have diarrohea. He also said that he 'thought' it could also be a urinary infection.... He gave me two options, antibiotics for a few days or to put him to sleep :frown: not an option for me, so I thought we would try the antibiotics (Baytril).

Roddy has until tomorrow when his check up is due, he is still bleeding but only a little bit but i know what the vet wanted to do on Monday :frown: and i think he may say the same tomorrow, I've been looking online at millions of sites for info and nothing seems to match his symptoms.

Wish him luck :frown:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Blinking heck sounds like your vet has less of a clue than you! I would try and either have your vet refer Roddy to a small animal specialist...or have a look yourself. You won't believe the difference it makes. I took a hamster to my local vet as he had a lump on his ear. The vet there said it was cancer so would put him to sleep if/when it started bothering him. Which it was as there was scratches near the lump. So I said I didn't accept that and so she referred me to a vet a journet away but one that specialised in exotics. She prescribed some cream and said that if that didn't work she would take it off...didn't even need a GA. Good luck Roddy! xx


----------

